# What species is this?



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, The other day I found all Litaneutria minor mantis. Well so I thought, I thought that the others were Litaneutria minor nymphs? The little nymphs molted a lot for me, But lately they all have stoped molting. One of the females was very big, In my mind I thought she was eating to much. It terns out that she was full of eggs..... also look at the heads of the two species, One has pointy eye's &amp; Litaneutria minor has round. The Ooth cannot be fertile, Becuase she has not been with a male. The male has stoped molting &amp; looks like the same species as the female that just laid the Ootheca. I'm going to try &amp; mate them today, To see if they breed? So my question is what species is this? Oh Yen, The male I sent you is the same thing....  

Edit:

Also Litaneutria minor has small wings, Wheres the other one does not have wings at all.

Unknown?







Unknown?






Litaneutria minor ootheca &amp; the other species Ootheca. They are very different.






Litaneutria minor






Okay, It terns out that they are easy to breed


----------



## sufistic (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe it's a _Yersiniops_? Either a _Yersiniops Sophronicum _or _Yersiniops Solitarium_. Can't tell which one exactly.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2007)

Ground mantis


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 27, 2007)

Phenomenal, Thank you!  



> I believe it's a _Yersiniops_? Either a _Yersiniops Sophronicum _or _Yersiniops Solitarium_. Can't tell which one exactly.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 27, 2007)

8)



> Ground mantis


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah i'm only good for the common names


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you find those locally? If so we could use a couple for the mantid exhibit at Bugfest next month.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 27, 2007)

Rick I can send you the Ootheca &amp; a fertile female?



> Can you find those locally? If so we could use a couple for the mantid exhibit at Bugfest next month.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

> Rick I can send you the Ootheca &amp; a fertile female?
> 
> 
> > Can you find those locally? If so we could use a couple for the mantid exhibit at Bugfest next month.


Ideally a male and female pair would be best but we could take what we could get. We're trying to have as many US mantids as we can because the museum won't let us have exotics. PM me and lets work something out.


----------



## Joe (Aug 27, 2007)

yep this is an arizona ground mantis yersinops. here a web page where theres info along with pics about them! http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/yersiniops.html

theres two types of yersinopes also as it says. and they seem to be like a grass hoper mantis with slightly larger and longer backlegs to aid in jumping which is pretty cool!


----------

